
Show HN: Pingr – Uptime Monitoring - Akcium
https://pingr.io
======
tillcarlos
I saw this product earlier on HN. I use uptimerobot but it always looked a bit
too simple to me.

So I just subscribed to the trial of pingr.io. It looks very complete. Also
the early bird option is appealing.

There was a small bug and the founder already shipped a fix, on a Sunday. He
definitely knows the hustle.

What's cool: it can also check for keywords and headers. I guess I could also
use basic auth with it. Perfect to check on my backups, which are a behind a
basic auth.

~~~
Akcium
Thank you!

Indeed, it was a bug.

I work on this product every day, and bugs is like an alarm for me, these I
try to fix ASAP.

------
drudoo
Seems expensive compared to something like uptimerobot

~~~
Akcium
Pricing was always a pain for me.

My excuse is that I include all features in all plans.

If you need to monitor 1 site and its SSL certificate it'll be 7$/mo for
uptime robot. Or if you need to setup custom headers etc.

I take the pain away, like any feature is included and I'm going to constantly
improve it.

But yeah, Uptimerobot is kind of big player on the market

